# Body conditioning



## LawDog (Jan 14, 2008)

In part of the Kenpo "Old School" type of training body conditioning was required. Today many of the newer Kempo / Kenpo schools do not include any sort of body conditioning.
I believe that in these old Kenpo schools were training you to become a good street fighter, there training was not just for self defense.
At my school the advanced Kyu ranks and Black Belts still do impact training. Are there any other Kempo / Kenpo schools out there that still do this training? If so why or why not.
:whip:


----------



## Danjo (Jan 14, 2008)

LawDog said:


> In part of the Kenpo "Old School" type of training body conditioning was required. Today many of the newer Kempo / Kenpo schools do not include any sort of body conditioning.
> I believe that in these old Kenpo schools were training you to become a good street fighter, there training was not just for self defense.
> At my school the advanced Kyu ranks and Black Belts still do impact training. Are there any other Kempo / Kenpo schools out there that still do this training? If so why or why not.
> :whip:


 
Yes sir, we do. AS mentioned on a different thread, we do what we call "Kiai Drills" that involve a student standing in a horse stance with hands chambered while the entire school forms a monkey line and hits the student in the stomach while the student Kias as he recieves the punch. I've seen it done (and had it done to me) with elbows and feet also.

We also use forearm conditioning drills where two students face each other and clash their forearms into each other's for however many reps the instructor calls out.

Plus, being Kajukenbo, we beat the hell out of each other in sparring.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds "old school" to me. We do similar drills.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

Danjo said:


> Yes sir, we do. AS mentioned on a different thread, we do what we call "Kiai Drills" that involve a student standing in a horse stance with hands chambered while the entire school forms a monkey line and hits the student in the stomach while the student Kias as he recieves the punch. I've seen it done (and had it done to me) with elbows and feet also.
> 
> We also use forearm conditioning drills where two students face each other and clash their forearms into each other's for however many reps the instructor calls out.
> 
> Plus, being Kajukenbo, we beat the hell out of each other in sparring.


we've never done anything like that (sounds fun though, id be up for it.) But as far as sparring goes, me (blue belt) and the assistant instructor (1st degree) will go all out every now and then, really keeps me on my toes

B


----------



## LawDog (Jan 15, 2008)

It may sound rough but if it is done with a instructor that has been trained in doing this it can be "fun".


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 16, 2008)

LawDog said:


> It may sound rough but if it is done with a instructor that has been trained in doing this it can be "fun".


 
Good Point AL..Ego's are to checked upon entering...We did alot of this in Peabody....It was always interesting to watch some of the personalities as things heated up.....Without going into too much detail we had to "throw" out a few folks after several counseling session didn't seem to bring about change...

I found the body bangin' to develop more than just the physical.....I'll bet everyone has a few stories to tell....


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> I found the body bangin' to develop more than just the physical.....I'll bet everyone has a few stories to tell....


 
There is def. something to say about developing more than just the physical.. Its funny we were doing the forearm drills that Danjo spoke of yesterday,, we call them Wing Chun exercises (used to do them on the wooden dummy in NY).  With the younger students we always prep them mentally.. We tell them they will have bruises tommorow but to be proud of them.  That every bruise makes you stronger for the next time.  Every time you want to say "oww" you kiai instead.  the first class was the 7-9 yr old beg.  (with two 5 yr olds in there)  for coordination purposes it was only the outward block clash with footwork.  Some faces looked scared but we encourage with high energy feelings of being tougher and acting older.  I will say after 4 hours with 4 classes in a row of doing this, i myself am a little sore and bruised today.
Jesse


----------

